# Brake Parts For My Outback Bh320



## VA Outback (Jan 18, 2016)

I have really enjoyed by Outback BH320 for the last 3 years. My breaks are in need of repair. I am mechanically capable to do the job, however sourcing the parts has been difficult. My trailer has Al-Ko kober 4400 pond axels with 10 X 2.25 brake drums. I have been unable to source the brake assembly or the pads from any outer source than Keystone. As you can imagine they are quite expensive. Does anyone have a source you can suggest?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Give Axle Inc. a call. They'll have what you need. Go to http://www.axleinc.com

Todd


----------

